# Mua chum sành phong thủy cho gia đình ở đâu?



## ecoceramic (14/5/22)

Chọn chum ngâm rượu để phù hợp với phong thủy không những càng tăng thêm giá trị của chum, cho ra thức uống rượu ngon, an toàn mà còn đem lại ý nghĩa tâm linh sâu sắc. Vậy bạn đã mua chum ngâm rượu phù hợp phong thủy chưa? – Bài viết này sẽ giải đáp cho bạn những thắc mắc, và cách lựa chọn một chum ngâm rượu phù hợp với phong thủy.

Chum ngâm rượu phong thủy mang tài lộc
Với những người sành rượu và giới phong thủy thì một chiếc chum ngâm rượu phong thủy đã không còn quá xa lạ, hình ảnh đó vẫn gắn liền với mỗi gia đình người Việt từ xưa tới nay.

Đây còn là một nét văn hóa của người Việt xưa, luôn đề cao lòng nhân ái giữa con người với con người. Một chén rượu ngon không chỉ thỏa mãn vị giác người thưởng thức rượu, mà còn là cầu nối gắn kết con người lại gần nhau hơn.

Một số gia đình giới doanh nhân hay người buôn bán vẫn sử dụng những chum ngâm rượu có hình chữ tài lộc phía trên cho những chum rượu ngâm. Điều này không chỉ có được một chum rượu ngâm ngon lành, mà chiếc chum ngâm rượu đó tình cờ trở thành vật trang trí phong thủy đẹp mắt trong căn nhà.




Trưng bày chum đựng rượu tài lộc cũng giống như khi trưng bày các vật phẩm phong thủy, vừa có tác dụng tốt khí vận cho gia đình mà còn đem lại đường công danh tài lộc cho gia chủ.

Nhưng tại sao lại mua chum ngâm rượu?

Có rất nhiều người nghĩ rằng hũ ngâm rượu bằng thủy tinh cũng được, thậm chí có thể bỏ rắn, nhân sâm hay bìm bịp bên trong các hũ thủy để trưng bày trang trí cũng rất đẹp.

Tuy nhiên, đó là suy nghĩ hoàn toàn không đúng, với người sành rượu thì một chiếc chum ngâm rượu không nhất thiết phải thể hiện bên trong ngâm những gì và phô trương ra bên ngoài.

Kinh nghiệm của những người sành rượu thì chum ngâm rượu cần là chất liệu tốt, để có thể ngâm được các loại rượu ngon và thơm.

Bởi vì, chọn chum ngâm rượu tốt sẽ đem lại những giá trị tuyệt vời như:

* Khử độc rượu: rượu ngâm trong chum sành sau một thời gian sẽ khử được các chất độc bên trong rượu Andehit, Metanol. Đây chính là 2 chất độc chính gây hại tới sức khỏe của người sử dụng.

* Rượu nhanh “chín”, tăng hương vị: ngâm rượu trong chum thì rượu sẽ nhanh đượm hơn. Bên cạnh đó, bên cạnh đó chất rượu sẽ còn hòa với một số chất khoáng tốt từ chính chum sành mang lại.

>>> Xem thêm: Chọn chum ngâm rượu phù hợp phong thủy với gia đình


----------

